# Robitronic Dyno for Monster stocks



## canuck (Oct 27, 2002)

I would like to hear from other Robi dyno users how they setup their dyno for measuring Monster stock motors for TC sedan class.

And how they analyze the data.

Thanks


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

That is a heck of a loaded question. First thing is to put it back in the box and sell it.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

The Robi isnt bad for a flywheel dyno... much better than a fantom... I would say next to a Turbo Dyno its the best available right now


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Stratus54 said:


> The Robi isnt bad for a flywheel dyno... much better than a fantom... I would say next to a Turbo Dyno its the best available right now


Agreed!


----------



## canuck (Oct 27, 2002)

So far I really like this dyno. I can use it without a laptop and get all my results on the dyno display and fast!

As for putting it back in the box, no thanks !


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Canuk
While I cant suggest what to look for a TC motor. I can tell you what we look for on the robi dyno for a Monster for Oval racing.

Set the dyno options to calculate the average watts from amp steps 18-26.

Spin the motor up and then on the main page you will see this calculation in the lower left hand portion of the screen - 18-26 watts - Look for anything over 100 watts. That usually weeds out the good motors from the bad.

Some dont like flywheel dyno's but lately after using this thing for about 5 years we are starting to figure out exactly what to look for. Also once you get a solid benchmark motor and rollout for it, their gear calculator is pretty accruate for stockers and 19T motors.


----------



## canuck (Oct 27, 2002)

I will try the 18-26 amp average and see what gives. That's a good benchmark test I can use on my lot of new Monster motors.

Thanks


----------



## MARTIN (Feb 26, 2004)

also set all your amp values in the 2nd screen to what you see on the track.like 16,17,18,19 etc..look for the motor that has a good average that is strong in all those numbers.if two motors have identical power numbers go with the one that has the higher rpm.


----------



## canuck (Oct 27, 2002)

I will have to figure that out. I run TC indoor on carpet and I was kinda thinking that something between 18 and 28 amps would be a good range.


----------



## MARTIN (Feb 26, 2004)

Just dont get sucked up in the max power and max rpm number..
like erock said use the right average and that dyno will be dead-on.


----------



## canuck (Oct 27, 2002)

Yes MAX don't means much in my book. 

I was looking at a 25 amp reading on my monster and got this:

RPM	Power	Efficiency Torque N
19754	103,2	63,7 49,9

I'm going to try the average reading on the motor. I think I can only set the average up with the software and not on the dyno itself. Need to learn it.


----------



## MARTIN (Feb 26, 2004)

Are you using a laptop or just the robi box itself?


----------



## canuck (Oct 27, 2002)

I have the robi hooked up to my desktop and using the windows software. I am able to change the average amps in the software no problem. I just wanted to see how to do it directly on the Robi because I do not have a laptop for the trackside. 

The average on the robi seems to default on 20 to 80 amps.


----------

